# Help In Online Streaming Issue



## jahanzeb12 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello guys !

I want to stream my music files via internet and want to listen to them from my cell phone radio by setting some particular frequency !
Is that possible if yes then kindly guide me.

If my question is irrelevant to the forum specific folder then please refer me the correct one. I be thankful.

Regards

Jahanzeb !


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi jahanzeb12



There are allot of cell phone companies on the net that provide that service for a small fee by downloading their app to your cellphone. 


Here's just one example: How to Access Your Computer Files (And Stream Music) From Your Mobile Devices


Good luck !


----------



## jahanzeb12 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks octaneman for your replay !

sir what i dnt want any app to install for this purpose as it runs via gprs or edge services and will cost alot.
what i want is i want to stream my music from pc in band 88MHz-108Mhz using some free service so that i can tune that frequency on any radio.
Is there any free services available or any other solution for this ....

In short i want to make a real radio function using internet.

Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

That's impossible to do without violating your country's communication laws, its what law enforcement calls pirate radio stations. Communication frequencies in every country are allocated by government licenses which are highly restricted with severe penalties. I suggest you check up on your local laws and see what services are available through your communication network before taking a different route.


----------



## jahanzeb12 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for your guidance in this regard octaneman !

I have another solution in my mind for that i have sony ericson k810i phone which has A2DP enable bluetooth !

I have a bluetooth dongle from billiontoon class 1 . Is there any way to to stream my music from my pc using that dongle and listen to that music on my phone.

Thanks !


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Using bluetooth to stream audio won't work either because bluetooth works as a client application. You can't connect 2 clients ( your cell and pc) because bluetooth requires a server. Bluetooth only synchronizes each device from a list of functions and then selects the communication platform. Which means you need to go through your cell phone's gateway to stream audio. I'm not sure a cell phone can be accessed that deep within its program, unless the manufacturer permits it through its settings.


Here's a better understanding of how it works: HowStuffWorks "How Bluetooth Works"


----------

